# unknown frog ID.. not a pdf



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone know what kind of frog this is please?


----------



## kevin_p (Jan 22, 2010)

that's a milkfrog 

greetz kevin


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Trachycephalus resinifictrix (Milk Tree frog) !!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazon Milk Frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

In the states they are pretty easily found. Great treefrog nice size and colors. The juvies are have more of a black/white contrast but as they get older they tend to become more gray.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure mike novy has been working with them. he had a few beauties at the tinley show. they are a larger tree frog and i was surprised when I saw how big they get


edit: just saw you were in the UK, sorry


----------

